# Serious Motor Cycle 1909



## filmonger (May 6, 2016)




----------



## dave the wave (May 6, 2016)

it looks like the photo was taken at Brooklands and that looks like Test Hill in the background right.?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

Good God Man! The original Crotch Rocket!!!:eek:


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 8, 2016)

GREAT pic.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2016)

Dudes obviously trying to compensate for some other short coming.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Dudes obviously trying to compensate for some other short coming.



YEAH! Not enough SPEED!
Guys that feel That Rush can Never get enough!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 9, 2018)

Get the flock outta the way!!!!! :eek:


----------

